# 2001 Altima PSF replacement



## OldAltima (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi All,

My PS is a bit leaking, so I need to refill it after several months.
My question is: can we replace the OEM Nissan 999MP-AG200P PSF II with Idemitsu PSF Universal?
I am trying to find it in P*rtG**k and only found Idemitsu Universal PSF with around $6 price for 12 oz.
The color is different, Nissan OEM PSF II is red while Idemitsu is orange-ish.
Found the OEM PSF II in Am*z*n with $13 price for 12 oz bottle.

I attach the OEM pic and Idemitsu.


----------

